
A Google Suggest Venn Diagram Generator - rmc
http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-venn
======
lucraft
BEST Hacker News hack in ages: [http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=How+do...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=How+do+I+tell+my+X&end0=wife&end1=girlfriend&end2=boyfriend)

~~~
SudarshanP
[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=How+do...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=How+do+I+tell+my+X&end0=wife&end1=husband&end2=boyfriend)

[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+ar...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+are+X+so&end0=buddhists&end1=muslims&end2=christians)

[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+ar...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+are+X+so&end0=jews&end1=muslims&end2=christians)

~~~
anthonyb
Here's another religious one:

[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+is...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+is+X+so&end0=perl&end1=python&end2=ruby)

------
roadnottaken
Awesome... I don't even know who this "Snooki" is, but she must not be well
liked:

[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=How+X+...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=How+X+is&end0=fat&end1=ugly&end2=stupid)

~~~
CWIZO
I think it's one of the stars from "Jersey shore" (or something like that).
According to South Park (where I've learned that) she is small, fat and not
particularly bright. So this seems spot on :)

~~~
joelhaus
[http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s14e09-its-
a-j...](http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s14e09-its-a-jersey-
thing)

Everything you ever wanted to know about Snooki and generally, a fantastic
episode (unfortunately offline until 11/13).

------
3pt14159
This is amazing: Canada, America, Europe

[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+is...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+is+X+so&end0=canada&end1=america&end2=europe)

~~~
gloob
It's like everyone who searches "Why is America so $foo" is Canadian, and
everyone who searches "Why is Europe so $foo" is American.

------
Dove
How can I get my {wife, cat, dog} to . . . [http://www.technomancy.org/google-
suggest-venn/#start=How+ca...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=How+can+I+get+my+X+to&end0=wife&end1=cat&end2=dog)

Will my {boyfriend, cat, dog} . . . [http://www.technomancy.org/google-
suggest-venn/#start=will+m...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=will+my+X&end0=boyfriend&end1=cat&end2=dog)

My {friend, wife, husband} is addicted to . . .
[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=my+X+i...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=my+X+is+addicted+to&end0=friend&end1=wife&end2=husband)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Google suggest is a really quite frightening window on the world. How many
people have to type "How can I get my wife to cheat" into Google before it
shows up here?

~~~
Dove
I know. I put "Why does my {mom, dad, brother}" in there, and was instantly
sorry I had.

------
cappaert
Great project idea, but I can't get it to actually work.

I'm encountering a similar error to Toucan with respect to the spacing. If I
enter a query "MIT is", Google is returning results that include "is" as part
of a larger word. Ex: "MIT Israel divestment". I'd like to query "MIT is " --
including the space -- but it looks like your query strips it out. I think
this fix would return much better results.

Also, it looks like even when returning the result "MIT Israel divestment,"
the returned result is stripping the first few characters. Examples:

ael divest ael divestment ael investment sael stock aeli stock samic society
amic studies overrated tes

Thoughts? Query link: [http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#20=&star...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#20=&start=X+is&end0=mit&end1=harvard&end2=wellesley)

~~~
9ec4c12949a4f3
It's very simple, you're using it wrong.

[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#20=&star...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#20=&start=Why+X&end0=mit&end1=harvard&end2=wellesley)

~~~
cappaert
I can obviously get it to work with most queries. I was just pointing out that
it does seem to strip out letters or return a poor result if the query is part
of a larger word.

Yes, I'm using "X is"; I used "MIT is" in my comment for greater clarity.

------
sp4rki
This is so screwed up on so many levels: Whites, Blacks, Arabs...

[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+ar...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+are+X+so&end0=whites&end1=blacks&end2=arabs)

------
adriand
Google has way too much insight into human nature:

[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+do...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+do+X&end0=men&end1=women&end2=children)

~~~
kapitalx
Looks like google considers everyone a lier.

------
zugumzug
This is pretty cool, but it's hard to think of good parameters that generate a
funny or interesting diagram. Maybe you could think of some more suggestions.

~~~
wigginus
Some technical suggestions:

* programming languages: [http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-venn/#start=Why+is...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-venn/#start=Why+is+X+so&end0=c&end1=php&end2=java)

* operating systems: [http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-venn/#start=Why+is...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-venn/#start=Why+is+X+so&end0=windows&end1=mac&end2=linux)

* popular websites: [http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-venn/#start=Why+is...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-venn/#start=Why+is+X+so&end0=facebook&end1=twitter&end2=gmail)

~~~
apl
Deep down, I always knew that the only factor differentiating the Mac from
everything else is that it's damn expensive in Australia.

~~~
notahacker
According to mine it's differentiated by being "better than PC" and being
illegal.

More confusingly it enjoys relationships with Ryan and Kyle (a soap?), "ulay
culkin dead" which I'm assuming was a rumour about the Home Alone star, and
"ookout pregnant again", which really confused me when I assumed it was
referring to Macbooks...

------
antimatter15
I made something similar, albeit slightly earlier (inspired by the same tweet-
challenge) <http://antimatter15.github.com/venn-google/venn-google.html>

------
norova
Don't think this one has been posted... I found it quite humorous:

Why are American {men|women|children} so... :
[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+ar...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+are+American+X+so&end0=men&end1=women&end2=children)

~~~
m-photonic
Wow, I don't think anything else that's been posted in this thread gives such
stark results as that. It seems almost like you broke it.

------
Oxryly
Oh, I think I need to wash my hands after posting this.

[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+ar...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+are+X+so&end0=chinese&end1=japanese&end2=koreans)

~~~
sp4rki
Ohh look at the koreans part: "good at starcraft". I don't know if it's
awesome (or sad) that Korean stereotypes (can I call it a stereotype? Since
this is probably completely 100% true anyways), include being good at
starcraft as one of their most talked about traits.

NAAAAA, it's freaking _Awesome_!

------
icco
What do Facebook, Twitter and sex all have in common?

[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+is...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+is+X+so&end0=twitter&end1=facebook&end2=sex)

------
pama
How to get {rich, famous, happy} ...

[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=how+to...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=how+to+get+X&end0=rich&end1=famous&end2=happy)

------
resdirector
Was [Hitler|Jesus|Muhammad]...

[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=was+X&...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=was+X&end0=hitler&end1=jesus&end2=muhammad)

------
pama
People need tutorials:

[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=web+X&...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=web+X&end0=python&end1=php&end2=sql)

~~~
ch0wn
[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+is...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+is+X&end0=python&end1=php&end2=ruby)

------
Toucan
[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+is...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+is+my+X+so&end0=boyfriend&end1=girlfriend&end2=cat)

This is superb! Some odd handling of spaces though. See:
[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+is...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+is+my+X+so&end0=boyfriend++&end1=girlfriend&end2=cat)

~~~
n-named
Interesting to see how this query changes from yours:
[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+is...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+is+my+X+so&end0=husband&end1=wife&end2=cat)

I did a side by side tab back and forth to visually diff. Is marriage really
that bad???

[Edit] And further: [http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+is...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+is+my+X+so&end0=girlfriend&end1=wife&end2=daughter)

wtf.

[Edit 2] You could probably really promote this app with some well thought out
queries.

------
roadnottaken
Wow, I guess there's one thing everyone wants:

[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=How+ca...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=How+can+I+get+my+X+to&end0=wife&end1=girlfriend&end2=boyfriend)

How can I get my (wife|girlfriend|boyfriend) to...

kind of sad, really.

------
resdirector
I like this one...has some sort of poignancy to it that I can't quite put my
finger on:

[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+do...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+do+X&end0=we&end1=i&end2=you)

------
AlexMuir
Why are (dogs|men|women) so ...

[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=why+ar...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=why+are+X+so&end0=dogs&end1=men&end2=women)

------
injekt
I could have fun with this for a very... very... long time..

------
techbio
Awesome hack. I want to export the results!

Bug: Some first letters are getting chomped for the search

"guitar X" for X: Fender, Gibson, Yamaha

[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=guitar...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=guitar+X&end0=fender&end1=gibson&end2=yamaha)

<http://www.ampnote.com/venn.jpg>

Edit: It seems to be improving. Wish the Discus did not interfere with the
circles!

~~~
rmc
I didn't know Disqus was messing up the display in FF. I've fixed it now.

~~~
cloudwalking
<http://browserlab.adobe.com>

------
photon_off
If I made this, it would allow for you to input as many things for "X" as you
wanted. Thus, it would be much less successful.

------
roadnottaken
Wow, people don't think much of our politicians...

[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-venn/#start=X+is&#...</a><p>I guess
this isn't too surprising.

~~~
roadnottaken
Hmmm, people think even-less of our political parties:

[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=X+are&...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=X+are&end0=republicans&end1=democrats&end2=libertarians)

Why so much negativity?

~~~
kapitalx
I find it interesting that these are what people are actually searching for.
It looks like most of those common "search terms" are already formed opinions
and ppl are mearly searching to see if others agree with them.

------
rmc
"Why is my (dog|cat|girlfriend) so..." [http://www.technomancy.org/google-
suggest-venn/#start=Why+is...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+is+my+X+so&end0=dog&end1=girlfriend&end2=cat)

------
allenp
I guess I'll post one too: [http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+is...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+is+X+so&end0=chicago&end1=san+francisco&end2=new+york)

------
mtrimpe
What do books, music and movies have in common:

[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+X+...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+X+so&end0=are+movies&end1=is+music&end2=are+books)

------
gmichnikov
christians, jews, muslims: [http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+ar...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+are+X+so&end0=jews&end1=christians&end2=muslims)

------
binomial
Google, Microsoft and Apple: [http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=why+is...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=why+is+X+so&end0=google&end1=microsoft&end2=apple)

~~~
joshzayin
I like that Google is both fast and slow, according to that diagram.

------
mambodog
Illuminating: [http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+ar...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+are+X+so&end0=americans&end1=australians&end2=english+people)

------
hcarmichel
Is it that hard to spell late? [http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=How+X+...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=How+X+is&end0=easy&end1=hard&end2=lame)

------
raju
This is pretty cool. On a side-note, both technomancy and I attended Clojure
Conj this weekend. I wonder where he found the time to do this. I know I was
exhausted at the end of it and pretty much all of Sunday veg-ing on my couch.

Great work.

~~~
rmc
Actually, I'm not connected to the original 'technomancy'. I've never met the
guy. I just liked the domain name (from reading Neal Stephenson's
Cryptonomicon), and it's my personal domain name. I think 'technomancy' is on
'<http://technomancy.us>.

~~~
die_sekte
In other words, we will need fully qualified user names.

------
msg
bug report: [http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=+too+X...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=+too+X&end0=much&end1=little&end2=many)

Words are getting clipped.

------
hcarmichel
Fun with colors. [http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+is...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+is+my+X&end0=poop&end1=skin&end2=lawn)

------
binarycheese
[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+ar...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+are+X+so&end0=africans&end1=white+people&end2=mexicans)

------
hamilcarbarca
[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+ar...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+are+X+so&end0=russians&end1=chinese&end2=germans)

------
SudarshanP
[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+ar...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+are+X+so&end0=Men&end1=Women&end2=Children)

------
sdurkin
Windows|Mac|Linux

[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+is...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=Why+is+X+so&end0=windows&end1=mac&end2=linux)

~~~
sukuriant
Mac. Expensive in Australia.

------
enki
[http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=X+is+l...](http://www.technomancy.org/google-suggest-
venn/#start=X+is+like&end0=Love&end1=Divorce&end2=Death)

------
Omnipresent
Fun idea. Ven Diagram overlaps comments which makes it harder to see the
diagram. This is on firefox 3.6.11

~~~
rmc
I should have fixed the veen diagrams/disqus bug on FF now.

------
VladRussian
whenever question is about people - "rude, stupid", about hardware, companies,
etc... - "popular, successful". Pretty much summarizes nature of human
civilization.

------
dtap
Seems like spam with so many links to the site...

~~~
rmc
People are linking to the site themselves to share the results. No sock
puppets here.

------
petervandijck
Very cool, but I really dislike Disqus.

